# Need help w/ price for Commercial property.



## sinsere (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a 97,000 sq ft. storage yard that I need help with the price. Plowing per push and salting.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

$321 per push and $174.86 for the salt.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

You are in the wrong place... Estimating and bidding.


----------

